# Blackhawk RC, WI



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Any callbacks or news will be appreciated!!


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Derby
1st #16
2nd #11
3rd #19
4th #15
RJ #20
Jams 3,7,12,21,25

Jack


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Isaac on the Derby win, with his own dog. If I am not mistaken, it is "Colt's" first Derby. Great way to start!!
Dave & Glenda


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Nice work Isaac!


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Open callbacks for the land blind--34 dogs back.

2,5,6,8,15,17,18,20,21,22,28,30,33,34,36,42,49,57,69,61,62,63,64,65,66,68,69,74,79,80,82,83,88,90.


Jack


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey, congratulations Isaac and Colt!! Great way to start a career!

Must be that diet. ;-)

JS


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Congrats to Adam Popa (& Dave Smith) with Sly. Adam's first trial, he & Sly come home with a 2nd!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

junbe said:


> Open callbacks for the land blind--34 dogs back.
> 
> 2,5,6,8,15,17,18,20,21,22,28,30,33,34,36,42,49,57,69,61,62,63,64,65,66,68,69,74,79,80,82,83,88,90.
> 
> ...


First series land marks were a triple. First bird was to the left of the line at about 275 yards thrown sharp angle back along a tree line/retired. Second bird was thrown from the top of a steep bluff area angled in towards the line down the slope. Flyer station walks out from left (in line with long right retired) and wipe out flyer at about 60 yards. IMO this rattled the dogs quite a bit.

The area between the marks has a lot of rolling terrain, and the area was cut about 10 days ago and with the rain the straw was not picked up. Dogs would get into a cut area and didn't want to angle across the cuttings.

Some dogs that were sent tight to the flyer got a big snoot full of scent and checked down on the way to the left retired, and did not recover. Dogs sent wide of the flyer kept on truckin' down the open area.

Some dogs climbed the bluff area on the right bird and hunted on the top of the flat. Others skimmed off of the cover area and kept on running.

Very effective test.


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Granddaddy said:


> Congrats to Adam Popa (& Dave Smith) with Sly. Adam's first trial, he & Sly come home with a 2nd!


Congrats Adam!!! I knew you'd do a great job - that's fantastic!

Kathryn


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

HiRollerlabs said:


> First series land marks were a triple. First bird was to the left of the line at about 275 yards thrown sharp angle back along a tree line/retired. Second bird was thrown from the top of a steep bluff area angled in towards the line down the slope. Flyer station walks out from left (in line with long right retired) and wipe out flyer at about 60 yards. IMO this rattled the dogs quite a bit.
> 
> The area between the marks has a lot of rolling terrain, and the area was cut about 10 days ago and with the rain the straw was not picked up. Dogs would get into a cut area and didn't want to angle across the cuttings.
> 
> ...


Was this at Randy's?


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Open callbacks for the water marks--16 dogs back. Start Sunday 8:00 AM

6,15,17,18,20,21,28,30,59,61,62,65,66,80,83,88.

Jack


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Anything on the Q?


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Qualifying

1st #28
2nd #12
3rd #15
4th #19
RJ #2
Jams 11,26


Jack


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

How's the AM going?

kg


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

37 dogs were called back to the land blind in the Amateur. 30 of the 37 dogs were run in the land blind and the judges gave partial call backs for the 30 dogs that ran. The call backs are 24, 27, 28, 30, 34, 35, 39, 40, 41, 51, 58, 62 , 63, 73, 76, 81, 83, 85, 86, 87.

20 of the 30 dogs that ran the land blind are called back to the water blind. 7 dogs will run the land blind Sunday starting at 8 am. 

Jack


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Any numbers available for the dogs left to run?

kg


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> Was this at Randy's?


Yes--Limited started at Spangler's for land marks/land blind and moved to Parrott's for water. Great grounds!

Limited land blind started out as a double blind. Long blind (280 yds) run from same line as marks, angled down hill between flyer station and long left retired station, through the sparse woodline, through a small pool of water, tight to a mound on right and drive beyond to the blind. Short blind was to the left of first blind, run to the left of the flyer station about 100 yds. Short blind planter was sitting out near the blind. Test dog rolled 2x on short blind--steep hill. After some of the running dogs rolled, the judges scrapped it. Judges did have the short blind planter stay in position and walk back/forth and drop the bird. Wind was blowing across the short blind as dogs went for long blind.

Amateur land blind had swimming water in it--land/water blind. It was taking between 4.5 and 5 minutes a dog to run it. As the sun set, some dogs would stop in the bright sun on the far hill and had trouble looking into shadows for handlers' casts. Some dogs ran after the sun was behind the woods and visibility dropped rapidly. Last dog that was required to run finished at 8:16 p.m. Sunset was at 7:58 p.m. Dogs had trouble seeing handlers and just sat there vs. taking casts. I am guessing that handlers had trouble seeing dogs and line to the blind due to low light--not all handlers have 20/15 vision and some even have cataracts. There was a narrow slot to the blind with heavy cover on each side as the dogs ran up the far hill. Handlers were invited to continue running after the last required dog--none did. I don't have numbers, but am guessing that the completion rate for the dogs that ran on Saturday night was around 50%.

The 7 remaining Amateur dogs that run land/water blind Sunday a.m. will be running towards the SE. Forecast is for southerly breeze--potential for winding the bird as they drive the hill. This could be better than running last night.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

AM land/water blind--The 7 dogs that ran this a.m. completed the blind & were carried.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Just trying to find the NUMBERS of those 7 dogs....

Thanks again....


Keith


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Amateur water marks 17 dogs back--15, 16, 20, 21, 22, 27, 28, 30, 34, 35, 39, 41, 73, 76, 83, 85, 86.


Jack


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Good Luck to everyone in the AM watermarks! Wish I was there.
Randy


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good going to my sometime training partner, when his dogs are in Alaska, Bill Barstow for getting Genet and Teak into the last series of the amateur.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Good going to my sometime training partner, when his dogs are in Alaska, Bill Barstow for getting Genet and Teak into the last series of the amateur.


Go Genet! Go Teak!!


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Any Open results yet?


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Limited
1st #15
2nd #88
3rd #59
4th #66
RJ #30
Jams 17,18,62,83

Amateur will finish about 5:30 pm
Jack


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Amateur

1st #30
2nd #83
3rd #76
4th #20
RJ #85
Jams 16,22,27,28,34,35,39.

Jack


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

That a way Duff and Plug!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*CONGRATS TO DUFFY AND PLUG!! *
*THAT WIN QUALIFIES PLUG FOR THE NATIONAL AM!!!*

*Congrats to all!!*
*Paul & Jenn*


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Jim & Plug had real nice land marks, land/water blind, and must have kept it up!! WAY TO GO!!!! CONGRATS on qualifying for the Nat'l AM!!!

Jim and Plug also had a great trial going in the Open--it was FUN to watch!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Duffy and Plug on the way to the National Am!!!!!! YEEHAW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Duffy and Plug on the way to the National Am!!!!!! YEEHAW!!!!!!!!!!!!


Go Duffy! Go Plug! I'll second what Becky said!


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS DUFFY AND PLUG!!!!!  I'm sure the PEP TALK at LONGSHOTS Friday afternoon spurred you on to VICTORY!!!!!;-)*


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Duffy And Plug - Way To Go And Congratulations - Sarek's And The Chessies. Enjoy The Ride - Its A Great One!!!!!


----------



## TeamH2oK9 (Jun 11, 2007)

In response to the conditions at the Am. land/water blind, the lighting conditions were fine when it was suspended on Sat. night. Several handlers who believed they were going to run that evening said the vision from the dog's perspective was great and from the handlers point of view, seeing the dog the whole way was no problem! IF THE DOG WAS ON LINE TO THE BLIND! In fact, the handler of dog #3, who ran second to last on Sat. night said the lighting was fine and he had no problem running the blind and/or seeing the dog or the line of the blind. Several late running dog's 1 or 2 whistled the blind. As for the wind change on Sun. morning, the wind did come out of the South as alluded to, but not until the last 7 dog's had run.


----------



## Carronade Retrievers (Jan 12, 2005)

Congrats to Adam Popa, dave Smith and Sly. Adam's first Derby! Woo hoo.

Sal


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats to every one that placed and jamed. And to the Powers.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Anybody heard about the results on the Q this weekend?


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

O/H Qualifying:
1st-Woody/Bruce Mountain
2nd-Dixon/Alex Ryan
3rd-Riley/Chuck Beckman
4th-Moses/Bill Landau
RJam-Tank/Rick Bauer
Jam-Jackson/John Close
Jam-Grizzly/Tom Lind


----------

